# John Deere 7610 19 spd power shift



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

can someone tell me how they work like baling and mowing and are they pretty tough and would u be concerned about 4000 hours on one


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 7600 with a power quad approaching 9000 hrs I believe the 7000 prior to emissions are the last great tractors ever built! I love mine it will stay here for another 9000 hrs. Very nimble for their size.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Grab it while you can! That's a great tractor.


----------



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

How well does the powershift hold up and is it pretty smooth shifting


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I was under the impression that the 19 speed was less than stellar for reliability?


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Have heard the same rumor about reliability, but I never come across any powershift transmission (especially a full pwrshift) that does not need rebuilding at 5K-7K hours. Have several of them (1 w/ powershift, 2 w/ powerquad) and overall, they're awesome

19 Speed is pretty smooth shifting, especially for its day

Probably get better longevity with a high PTO load (ie baling/mowing) vs pulling. But that's just my experience.

Like jeffoutwest said, the 7000/7010 tractors are one of the two best ever built (the other being the 8000/8010). If everything else about it suits you and the price is right, quit thinking and pull the trigger.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> I was under the impression that the 19 speed was less than stellar for reliability?


I think you're correct. The 8 & 15 speed PS are darn near indestructable but the 19 speeds have some problems


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> I think you're correct. The 8 & 15 speed PS are darn near indestructable but the 19 speeds have some problems


I've had to rebuild several 15speeds at the 5K-7K hours range, and most people I've talked to have had the same luck. No big deal, just a cost of doing business.

My one 19speed is at 3500hrs and no problems yet.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

[quote name="PackMan2170" post="180960" timestamp="1436799325"]
I've had to rebuild several 15speeds at the 5K-7K hours range, and most people I've talked to have had the same luck. No big deal, just a cost of

My one 19speed is at 3500hrs and no problems yet.[/

quote]

What kinda money do you get into rebuilding a 15 speed?


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Last one I did was my 4760 about 4 or 5 years ago. Was done by my pretty competent independent mechanic. In the neighborhood of $5K (parts&labor). I'd say that's pretty standard, but can can go up from there, depending on what all needs to be done


----------

